# Old Hippies New Grow 2006



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey ya'll, i'm gonna try to jounal my grow i had this year its still growin but buds are being cut as they rippen and then dryed and cured. I stated in april indoor with germination of seeds by putting them in to damp papper towel, then in a zip lock bag. I put them on the top of my computer monitor. it took about 3 days to germ. then i planted in seed starters. I used jiffy seed trays (2 w/ 72 spots) 144  total. after they spouted and they open the 1st 2 leave on top I would transplant. I used styrofoam cups 16 oz. size and mirical grow potting mix for veggies. ok here's some pics so far .

Peace   ()||) |-| | |* |* Y


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 6, 2006)

*How old are the plants at the time you took the pics? We want more Old Hippie.  *


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2006)

I germed in april so the cups are end of april (3 weeks), the big plants on the table are mid may to end of may (6-7 weeks).they were ground and wheat bale planted end of may, as it is hot here by then. see I  germed every week for 4 weeks so I had plant of different ages, i have found this gets me the strong crop i want. by stagering the growth i have a better chance of good conditions from the weather to transplant my babbies to there home to grow.

grunt is there a limit to attachments?  it wont let me. the attachment button is gone??? any help?

PEACE
more to come when i can add pics


----------



## Mutt (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Old Hippie, (BTW I love that screen name). Website is being worked on as we speak. MarP is working hard at gettin the website bugs worked out, but seems the server is causing a problem. This forum is based in Amsterdam. In time this forum will be back up and running with tons of features like before and better.Hang in there dude. I am keeping an eye on this grow. just by the name I bet you got some killer organic recipes and stuff.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 6, 2006)

Whats up Old Hippie. Right now Marpassion is having some problems with the system. It should be back to normal in a few days or so.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2006)

I will post more when i can pics , i didnt keep a accrurate to the tee journal but i will be giving my best effort to recall. and the thats a job after 34 yrs of bein inticed by my sweet lady jane. anywho more to come ya'll!
PEACE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

*The picture service is back up and running how about some more pics.  *


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Ya'll, Well these pic are april 18. the plants were being taken out each day when weather permitted, and brought in each evening. I live in  NE Alabama so the last hard frost date is around april 15th.I was watering about 1/2 cup every 3 days as they grew from sprout, with super thrive, and to be honest i put 2 drops per gal instead of the one they recomend. I used miricle grow for veggies once evey week. ok so thats that, next june! and they stay outdoors.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 7, 2006)

Its the last week in May now and my girls are looking sweet!  and now remember Ive already got some in the ground like ive said i plant every week for 4 week to insure a good take in at least one of the 4 weeks. I planted about 4 plant in wheat bales. I spread the bale and pull out aabout 5  handfulls of wheat straw. then added a mixture of 30% composted Manure and 70% organic humus. Then I placed the plant in the middle of the bale and covered with same mix. I also mulched with the straw aroundthe plants. I mulch even the one in the ground it keep them warm at night, I cant have my babies gettin cold can I?.I used the same mix with the plants planted in the ground also. I water once weekly and add fert every 14 days.(ferts are: Miricle grow and super thrive).


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 8, 2006)

Heres some pics of june, I planted some plants in the ground and some in wheat bale. Heres what i did, leaveing the strings on the bale, I put them where they would be growing and took pieces of wood and staked beside the two long side, so the bale wont turn over. Alltho the roots of my plants did reach the ground and grew into the soil in july or so. I then spread the bale just enough to pull out 4 or 5 hand full of the straw. I saved the straw to mulch the plant. I then put a mixture of 70% composted Humus and 30% composted manure. The plants I put in the ground got the same mix. I watered evey other week (miricle Grow and Superthrive). I would folage feed and pour around plant also, 1 gal. per plant andthat and the folage feed was enough. altho accasionaly I would give them a little more water when it was dry.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damn Old Hippie that's what i call a fast ass grow.   How many ladies did you end up putting outside this year? What strains? Man those are some nice looking buds.  *


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 8, 2006)

Those buds in June got fooled. I planted them so early that they started flowering! in july! So I cut a few of the flowers to dry, and the plant trippled in size over the next month, with new growth everywhere. and now she has my biggest bud growin on her.(the tall bud pic).


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 8, 2006)

Lookin' good Hippie....Let me say that we are neighbors (In the south) and I envy your ability to grow outdoors. I'll get some land....One day. Nice grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 9, 2006)

*Holy crap Old Hippie that's what i call a cola. She is a beauty for sure. Man o man i bet she is gonna have some weight on her.  *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW great lookin plants. Nice Cola.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Ya'll, heres some pics from today of the big Cola, and pics of how i'm drying and cureing. and some bud! 
PS I started that plant with the big Cola in a wheat bale, and it grew thru to the soil.

PEACE


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2006)

*Very nice shots Old Hippie. I see ya even got yourself some free seeds for next years grow.   How much you think your gonna get from this years harvest? Great job. *


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 10, 2006)

I should get 4 to 5 lbs dry wieght. and i smoke it all!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok so heres somemore pics of my grow this yr.
 I seem to get better at it every yr.
maybe next yr. will will even be better!

PEACE


----------



## Reverend Willis (Sep 13, 2006)

Bump


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2006)

*Damn Old Hippie how did i miss this set of pics. Man those ladies are looking great and i would say 4 or 5lbs. is a pretty nice harvest.   Next year were gonna try a 10 plant outdoor grow with some clones. We put a South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 out this year but she got beat up pretty bad by storms and deer but she is still alive.   Keep them pics coming. *


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 14, 2006)

I dont have any problem with deer and my weed, but they eat my corn every year! LOL so i make sure to plant a few row every year and they leave everything else alone. (plus i piss around my garden almost daily) LOL Hey I live in the woods!  but still never lost any plants but corn in 4 yrs. Well most of my girls are ready for harvest, so for the next two weeks I'll be cuting and dryin oh and SMOKEIN!!!!

PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey check out these pics! they're all fom one 7 foot tall plant I cut today. Some mighty big cola's on this lady! Enjoy!

Peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 15, 2006)

*Now that's what i'm talking about. Damn Old Hippie those are some jumbo size cola's and i think your gonna need some help smoking. What time should me and my bong stop over?   Great job on the grow and hope you enjoy your harvest. *


----------

